# Polaroid TDA-03211A (screens goes green)



## rambo8615 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a polaroid tda-03211A thats only about 2 years old. When i turn on the tv it will play for a few minutes and the the screen goes green and sometimes makes a squeeling noice. If i shut the tv off and wait a few minutes and turn it back on it does the same thing. What could be wrong with my tv?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rambo8615


The squealing noise is an indication that a component(s) are short circuiting within the set. The set will have to be serviced by a qualified technician.

Good Luck!


----------



## rambo8615 (Dec 31, 2009)

do you have an idea of why the screen would turn green or is that the same thing a component? And if i take it to a technician do you have a ball park estimate or what the costs would be?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Color t.v works on the principal of 3 colors; red, green, blue. These are called primary colors, because through them all other color variations are done. Each primary color has it's own circuit and drivers, and when any of them fail, the result is the screen saturates with the color circuit that is still working. For example: In your case the green is working, but the red and blue are not, so the screen saturates in green. The cost to repair it largely depends on the availability of parts, and the time consumed to repair the set. This varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.

Good luck !


----------



## rambo8615 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for your time and your knowledge.


----------

